# How long to freeze, unmold, cut, plane, stamp and cure



## troyrim01 (May 16, 2016)

Hi there people 

Okay, so I pour my CP soap into the mould and place in the freezer for just over 24 hours. I take my batch out of the freezer and allow to defrost. As it defrosts, it gets very moist and oil (I'm guessing fragrance oil) seaps from the top (which reabsorbs). Also, I unmold 24 hours later and cut (the batch is still pretty moist and soft at this point). I also seem to have a partial-gel. ...I soap around 100ºF – 110ºF and lye discount by 5% if that has anything to do with it.

So, what do you guys do to prevent gel-phase and partial-gel? (If you freeze your soaps, how long for?)

Am I unmolding and cutting too early? How long do you guys wait before unmolding and cutting?

At what week in the curing stage do you guys plane and stamp your soaps?

How long do you guys cure your soaps for?

Any help on this will be greatly appreciated :grin:


----------



## navigator9 (May 16, 2016)

I don't prevent gel phase, I encourage it, by CPOPing my soaps. That way, they are ready to unmold and cut, the following day. 

I don't plane my soaps, but I do stamp, and usually wait from 1 to 3 days to do so, but it varies with recipes. It takes a little trial and error. 

Curing takes 4 to 6 weeks, unless it's castile, then at least 6 months.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2016)

I don't prevent gel either.  I either CPOP or just put a lid on it and wrap in a couple towels.  I don't like partial gel.   

I don't plane or stamp my soaps.  I do bevel the edges and usually do that when I'm getting ready to wrap them.  Sometimes a week after unmolding.  I like them a bit firmer.

I try to cure all my soaps at least 6 weeks.  Salt bars (4-6 months)  or high olive much much longer.


----------



## troyrim01 (May 16, 2016)

why 4-6 months for salt bars? ....I've made soap with sea salt exfoliant and thought it would take 6 weeks to cure


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> why 4-6 months for salt bars? ....I've made soap with sea salt exfoliant and thought it would take 6 weeks to cure


 
Are you making a true salt bar?  80-100% CO with 25-100% salt added?  If so they get so much better the longer they cure.   They are certainly usable at 6 weeks but even better longer.  I'm currently using one that's 4 years old and it's awesome.


----------



## troyrim01 (May 16, 2016)

I'm not sure to be honest. I just added some sea salt to act as an exfoliating bar (I've posted a picture above. Forgive any aesthetics, it's my first batch) 

Soap no.2


----------



## Susie (May 16, 2016)

If you are not using milks that you are trying to keep from overheating, I don't understand why you are trying to prevent gel.  Much easier to get full gel, and you get to unmold and cut faster.


----------



## troyrim01 (May 16, 2016)

Susie said:


> If you are not using milks that you are trying to keep from overheating, I don't understand why you are trying to prevent gel.  Much easier to get full gel, and you get to unmold and cut faster.



I like the look of ungelled soaps. Plus, apparently ungelled soaps are supposed to feel slightly different.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 16, 2016)

But your soaps are gelling, freezer or no freezer. As you explained -- the "bulls eye" in the center of the soap proves that. Putting soap in the freezer doesn't always prevent gel. If you do not want your soap to gel, then soap with more concentrated lye solution (less water). Try 30% to 33% lye concentration and see how that works.


----------

